# Anybody with well-grown wisdom teeth?



## deathfisaro (May 5, 2007)

Now I have all 4 wisdom teeth, 2 about fully grown and 2 still on their way. 

Both my upper wisdom teeth are in good position, perfectly aligned with other teeth, except it's chewing surface has deeper pits for unintentional food storage.

Those wisdom teeth never caused any pain, or interfered with other teeth's roots.

Does anybody know if it's okay to keep them around as long as they don't decay?

I never had problem with other teeth growing out of place either, so I think I have a good shaped jaw or something. The only disadvantage of having well grown wisdom teeth is, I take too much time playing around it with my tongue...

If I get them removed all my wisdom will be gone.. Just like how Samson loses his power without his hair.. (Dude What the HECK does he store in his hair!!!)


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2007)

I have two on the way... really painful... not that they are misaligned or anything.. They are just screwing with my gums.. when they break through...

anyway, it's perfectly safe to keep them!

many has to get them removed due to pain, or that they are misaligned.. so If you don't have any problems.. .go for it


----------



## noamkot (May 5, 2007)

It's really a personal issue, depending on whether you've got enough space on your gums.
I also managed to survive all four of them but one was pretty painful cause it caused an infection when it came out (nothing the dentist couldn't fix in less than a minute)
Just make sure you clean them well, it's hard to get there.


----------



## Caoimhin (May 5, 2007)

I'm still waiting for mine.. Does that mean that I'm stupid? :'(


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2007)

@Caoimhin:

Yes, it does.. live with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 joking


----------



## ediblebird (May 5, 2007)

all four of mine came out when i was 17, no pain, and perfectly aligned, i consider myself very lucky...

and wise


----------



## deathfisaro (May 5, 2007)

Ok I thought I will be the next generation perfect teeth super genome carrier. Maybe not.


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2007)

I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

err.. so what does your dentist think? If he/she thinks there's any chance of problems later on, I'd yank 'em now.


----------



## friedchicken (May 5, 2007)

it depends if it has grown perfectly as you say, you should be okay. however, it is very hard to brush your wisdom teeth and the chance of having food deposit back there is high, especially if you're manually brushing it i.e. not using a sonicare, etc.

your dentist should know how its really growing with xrays and would recommend something. that opinion is the most important.


----------



## Rayder (May 5, 2007)

If they aren't causing any pain or rotting, don't worry about them.


----------



## Torte (May 5, 2007)

And as long as you're not going to be a professional contact-sport player or enlist in the army, you're sweet.  Just make sure you take care to clean them well, perhaps with a child-sized toothbrush or something.


----------



## rest0re (May 5, 2007)

i was two weeks in hospital because removal of wisdom teeth. this is true. i got very nasty infection


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 6, 2007)

Yeah my wisdom teeth have been coming in for a while now, too.  They hurt at first but not anymore.  

I don't have dental insurance either so I cant really get them removed...


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2007)

All 4 of my wisdom teeth are fully grown in my mouth and they feel and look fine.  It hurt while they came through though.  It hurt on and off for a couple years actually.  It just took time for my mouth to adjust to them or something.  But I'm glad to have my wisdom teeth.  I can grind my food more efficiently now.


----------



## Wanque (May 6, 2007)

I have all my wisdom teeth, so I'm the winner.

Here's an interesting fact: They are called wisdom teeth because the classic comedian, Norman Wisdom, knocked his own out while performing a stunt in one of his films!

THAT IS TRUTH.


----------



## Shinji (May 7, 2007)

The older you are, the more painful its going to be when you get them removed.  Why?  The roots are softer when you're young.  My fiancee (A dental assistant) for example.  21, just had hers done 2 months ago.  She said it was worse than child birth.  Her co-worker, in her 30's had hers done beginning of the year.  She was out of work for a while >_>

As for me, both uppers have been extracted easily w/o surgery(I liked the numbness state but when that wore off it was a b*tch) and one of my lowers is either mesially or horizontally impacted...I dont remember :'(


----------



## rest0re (May 8, 2007)

I had both lower wisdom teeth horisontal impaction


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ May 7 2007 said:


> I had both lower wisdom teeth horisontal impaction


Did the infection happen before, during or after extraction?  Two weeks X_X ugh...


----------



## ChrisCrawford (May 8, 2007)

I say yank 'em out.

Nah seriously, You'll probly be fine, they take a long time to grow fully though, atleast for me. I have all four and I find one of them seriously annoying. The others I got nothin' against. 

Anyway I think it matters what the dentist says, not what we say.


----------



## OSW (May 8, 2007)

My sister (19) had hers out a little while ago.

I think mine are fine. I can feel two coming through on my upper jaw, one of which has been saw a little bit before.
On my lower jaw neither are even partially out.


----------

